# [Closed] [FreeNAS] Ajaxplorer and read only file system



## j210868k (Mar 19, 2012)

*I* installed ajaxplorer in a FreeNAS system. When FreeNAS starts it starts / filesystem in read-only mode. I have a problem with ajaxplorer because it needs to write in user directory. So when *I* access ajaxplorer thr*ough* Chrome it says that it needs to write in user directory but it can't. I want to start my system in rw mode but *I* can*'*t. *I* configure fstab to start the / filesystem rw but it doesn't. Any idea? *I* don*'*t want to enter manual *mount -uw /* from ssh.

Thanks for any answer.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 19, 2012)

[thread=7290]Topics about PC-BSD | *FreeNAS* | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD[/thread]


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 19, 2012)

This question is 100% FreeNAS-related. FreeBSD does none of the things you describe, so the question really does not belong here. Please ask the FreeNAS people, they're the ones who made that specific configuration. Closed.


----------

